
Hacker News Rankings - yitchelle
http://hnrankings.info/
======
nkurz
Nice visualization! Do you suppose it's correct to presume that if a story
drops from one of the top positions to off the first page within a very short
period of time that it's been flagged off by users who don't think it should
be there? If so, the prevalence of such drops would imply that flagging is a
major factor for what stays on the front page.

------
dang
From 2012:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4058277](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4058277)

------
adammw
How meta: [http://hnrankings.info/10329038/](http://hnrankings.info/10329038/)

